# Unbelievable... unfossilized T-Rex soft tissue found in Montana



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I get real excited about stuff like this. 

http://www.calacademy.org/science_now/headline_science/T-rex_soft_tissue.html



> HEADLINE SCIENCE: Dino Discovery
> 
> Scientists see the softer side of Tyrannosaurus rex.
> 
> ...


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow! That's cool. Amazing that it survived for so long. How did it stay so well preserved? Was it in a very cold area? Or, was it just far enough underground that it was able to survive the weather and natural deterioration that normally would occur? I'm not expecting you to know these answers, but it would be interesting to find out more.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That is amazing! 

I can only imagine the wealth of knowledge that will be gained from this discovery. Dinosaur experts from all over the world are going to be pounding down the doors to examine these remains.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Almost a case of 'science fiction' becoming 'science fact'. That's fantastic! There surely will be a wealth of new info gleamed from this. Protein chemists will have a field day id'ing as much stuff as possible. Salt, are you a paleontologist?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

That is awesome! Not long until Jurassic Park is a reality! That would be so cool, and I'd give them any dollar amount they wanted to see it that's for sure!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe this find will help the price of gas go down. Wow this is great.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

that is really cool thanks for the info Salt


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking forward to the day I can dine on Brontosaurus steaks


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

shrimpy1 said:


> Looking forward to the day I can dine on Brontosaurus steaks


:supz: That would be awesome! Forget cow, I want Bronto!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I can't wait to find out the answer! This will put a lot of questions to rest, and raise a lot more, I bet!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks great! 

Any chance they're going to clone that bad boy?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

They could hybridize it, right? 

I'm going to put in an order for a giant kitten.


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow. That is just too scary to think that our science fiction movies can come so close to our news!


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

That's Awesome. Thanks for sharing.

dale


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

You know, I have always wanted a trilobite aquarium... I wonder if this moves me one step closer to that fantasy!

Actually, my biggest fantasy would be to have a pet triceratops... so long as I could afford to hire someone to clean up after the beast![smilie=b:


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

*none*

so jusrasic park 4 is coming soon?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

hedson_25 said:


> so jusrasic park 4 is coming soon?


Yes, actually it is due out in 2008. Can't wait. Hopefully it's as good as 1 & 3.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ajax said:


> Yes, actually it is due out in 2008. Can't wait. Hopefully it's as good as 1 & 3.


I'm so hyped for JP4. I personally didn't like 3....loved 1 and 2!

But either way, I hope we'll all love JP4!!


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

So, does anyone know where they found this speciman? Also, does it sound really weird to anyone else that they had to break a T-rex thigh bone in 1/2 to transport it? Aren't these things very valuable in one peice?


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Chris S said:


> So, does anyone know where they found this speciman? Also, does it sound really weird to anyone else that they had to break a T-rex thigh bone in 1/2 to transport it? Aren't these things very valuable in one peice?


Chris

I kind of always thought that this news was some kind of internet B.S. story, but I did a google on T-Rex + soft tissue and got a whole bunch of stuff including a national geographic site that explains why they broke the bone. I quote:

_"The team made a plaster jacket to get part of the fossil out, and it was too big for the helicopter to lift. And so we had to take the fossil apart. __"In so doing, we had to break a thighbone in two pieces. When we did that, it allowed [Schweitzer] to get samples out of the middle of the specimen. You don't see that in most excavations, because every effort is made to keep the fossil intact," said Horner, a co-author of the study. _

Quote taken without permission from here T. Rex Soft Tissue Found Preserved

We might see more broken bones in the future

Cheers


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah I guess they should break a few here and there just in case. haha


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Ajax said:


> Yes, actually it is due out in 2008. Can't wait. Hopefully it's as good as 1 & 3.


To each their own of course, but I liked 1 & 2 (#1 moreso) and 3 was just....eh, so-so. Coincidentally, ep 3 is the only one I have on DVD (gift), but I've seen it only twice I think.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's something more recent...like today  Science: Plesiosaur Found Complete - The Post Chronicle

They found a complete plesiosaur!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

ringram said:


> To each their own of course, but I liked 1 & 2 (#1 moreso) and 3 was just....eh, so-so. Coincidentally, ep 3 is the only one I have on DVD (gift), but I've seen it only twice I think.


2 just seemed like King Kong with dinosaurs to me. 1 was definitely the best. I remember just being stunned the first time I watched it. I still get the chills when I see the part where he sees the first dinosaur. That would be so awesome! In 3 I like the spinosaurus & t-rex fight. I wish the t-rex woulda won though


----------

